# Your next Poo??



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know a few of us are broody for new puppies on the forum so I wondered in an ideal world what would your next Cockapoo puppy be (or first one if you are still looking)? Boy or girl and what colour? Would you do anything different to last time?

I actually don't have any preference for boy or girl or colour as finding a breeder that ticks all my boxes is the most important thing however........ if I had a choice I think I would like a chocolate or a red one next. Although saying that I also like the sables and brindles and roans and I saw my friends blonde Cockerpoo this morning and she was beautiful :love-eyes: .....oh I can't decide! I will have to leave it to fate! 

What about you?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not looking for another obviously. But when I am I might have to go for a chocolate girl  (possible with some white marking on her chest if possible). Gorgeous! Yum yum


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I always thought I wanted a choccie, then changed my mind to a dark red...
but now I want a sable ( is that what you call Treacle??)..and they say women are fickle
I don't think I would mind which ***..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice that you have a definate idea in mind Colin 


Iwould like to rehome a cockapoo at some point, not for a long time though, I don't know how Sheilagh does it, two young dogs and two young children, eeeekk!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Nice that you have a definate idea in mind Colin
> 
> 
> Iwould like to rehome a cockapoo at some point, not for a long time though, I don't know how Sheilagh does it, two young dogs and two young children, eeeekk!!


I am the same Karen, I would have loved the one that Katie is rehoming but adding a new dog to Daisy's other issues would be unfair. It is quite exciting though not knowing what you might end up with!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Nice that you have a definate idea in mind Colin
> 
> 
> Iwould like to rehome a cockapoo at some point, not for a long time though, I don't know how Sheilagh does it, two young dogs and two young children, eeeekk!!


Yes , I used to be indecisive but now I'm not sure


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

A boy definitely (all our pets are male, aside from our girl cat Loki and she's more high maintenance than a WAG on Bond Street with a wedge of cash to spend   )

And I'd love a roan, preferably a blue or chocolate one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well for me ... 

You will all expect me to say a choccy girl ... but, big butt... ha ha ha 

I now have a bigger dream for a future puppy .. 

I would love a puppy from my own dogs ... I dont actually care about colour, just being my own dogs baby would be good enough ahhhh...

Although I still have a massive soft spot for Munchy .. do you remember Janice's F2 girl .. real sweetie  .... so I do love the choccies and always will ... oh and the blacks, and the creams, deep reds, apricots, brindles, parti's, sables, .. see almost all of them really


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Well for me ...
> 
> You will all expect me to say a choccy girl ... but, big butt... ha ha ha
> 
> ...



I cannot think of anything more lovely than having a puppy from a litter you have nurtured & cared for ... perfect


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Not that its on the cards for a looooooooong time if ever but I have a hankering for one of Janices lovely red bitches and I also would like a chocolate with white.

Oh and so far (early days I know) but I have no regrets about having the two together. There are benefit to it too as they keep each other occupied while Im busy and sleep together happily in the crate which is what they are doing at the moment. They have settled easily into sleeping in the kitchen too as they have each other. Double pee and poo however...... :ugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what mix would we all go for ???


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would stick with my English show cocker spaniel mum crossed with a poodle dad again for my chocolate & white girl  Lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would stick to English Mini mix .... show and working for me... a mix of both would be fab ... best of both worlds  

Mind you I look at some of the American and Toy mixes love them too .... 

Just cockapoo crazy really ..


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Always said would only have one but number 2 seems a serious probability! May go off piste and look at mini labradoodle! but have also got my breeders spring litter in mind. Someone needs to give me a good talking to!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Always said would only have one but number 2 seems a serious probability! May go off piste and look at mini labradoodle! but have also got my breeders spring litter in mind. Someone needs to give me a good talking to!


I will give you a serious talking to .. you only live once ... call your breeder


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My husband would want
An american cocker/mini poodle mix with chocolate and white tuxedo

I would want
An american/ toy poodle mix in merle


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo I like the sound of your husbands choice, sounds very much like mine except an American & not an English  Although i'm sure a merle would be gorgeous as well!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Seeing as i don't even have my first cockapoo home yet this is obviously just a "in my dreams", but i'd want a merle if i got another one. I don't regret picking my puppy over the merle puppy, but i still have a soft spot for merles. I found out today that the breeder is keeping the merle puppy and will be breeding her with her chocolate stud in a couple of years. Might be the right time for us to get another!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh what mix would we all go for ???


If it was another cockapoo I would stick with english show x min poodle but if it was a cocker spaniel I would go for a working type........I much prefer that look in the spaniel.

I know that probably makes no sense at all!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> If it was another cockapoo I would stick with english show x min poodle but if it was a cocker spaniel I would go for a working type........I much prefer that look in the spaniel.
> 
> I know that probably makes no sense at all!


Makes perfect sense as I'd go for exactly the same options


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

sticking with show cocker x min poodle. I like their size and look.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Something mixed with a toy poodle...I just like the smaller size...and there's me never wanting a lap dog


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> My husband would want
> An american cocker/mini poodle mix with chocolate and white tuxedo
> 
> I would want
> An american/ toy poodle mix in merle


That's three for you then!  



wellerfeller said:


> If it was another cockapoo I would stick with english show x min poodle but if it was a cocker spaniel I would go for a working type........I much prefer that look in the spaniel.
> 
> I know that probably makes no sense at all!


I can understand that. 

Unless I rehome I would stick to Show Cocker cross Mini Poodle.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm still looking to get my first. I think a show cocker cross mini poodle and proberbly a girl. So tempted with Janices reds or maybe a chocolate and I love black , oh dear too much choice.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I would have and american x mini (small) or american x toy (possibly). Would have to be red with a black nose (like a teddy bear)!!

Realisticaly it will be one of Izzi's or Lola's (in the big future!!) that we keep so working x mini, would love it to be a red though!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Our next dog won't be a cockerpoo. We have two cockerpoos and a labradoodle, but have decided that our next dog will be a miniature parti poodle. But not for a year or two. And it will be a girl to even things up. 

The daft thing is that when we were getting Freddie my OH was really worried that he might look too poodley. Now it is OH that desperately wants a pure poodle, and has even chosen a name!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It's funny but I was the same. I would never have considered a poodle before but now I like them.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

The husband would like another boy (trying to even up the numbers in our house I think!) he is taken with chocolate ones (as a clean freak I think it just so he cant tell how truly dirty he was unlike Arthur), I wold love a blue roan, but id be smitten with which ever pup chose us to be fair!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Caped Crusader said:


> Working X Mini poodle here all day long ......I'm particularly taken with the "soft-mouthed" element from the Working Cockers, their ability to look you in the eye and the trainability side is a plus too !
> 
> As for the above post on size and look - the Working crosses tend to be in the same size bracket too. As for the look - then there are few who can tell the difference (this has been tested before).
> 
> X


Welcome Caped Crusader .. 

The look of the mix is very unpredictable due to the breeding .. this is what so many love about the breed ... agreed it is very difficult to tell the difference between some mixes ... especially when it comes to working and show in the English cockapoo breeding ... although some are more obvious than others .. 

What mix do you have? 

Do you own a cockapoo?


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmm... think I'd stick with English show x mini... and have a soft spot for a roan. I keep seeing roan cockers and cooing over them. But then the reds are so lovely too. I probably wouldn't go for a pale colour, having a dark colour is soooooo good at covering up how filthy they get!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with the colour statement, Izzie is very light, but we like that because we can see the mud that we have to remove before it gets all over our carpets! (which are currently cream lol). So I would prefer the lighter colours, although would love a chocolate in the future  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A Blue merle would be a pipe dream, but the choc sables or white and black would be my choice.... ***, not too fussed although I think I'd lean towards a boy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> A Blue merle would be a pipe dream, but the choc sables or white and black would be my choice.... ***, not too fussed although I think I'd lean towards a boy x


Karen you must stick to the monochrome theme pack  ha ha ha 

Do you really think you may have a third?

Don't look at the Willow video ... you will fall in love


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen it they're lovely... one of those would look lovely sat on my knee. No don't think it will be happening . Mable loved looking at the pups, turning her head fron side to side and looking behind the screne..ahhhh. x


----------

